# My first journal!



## Killertea08 (Jan 3, 2016)

Hey MP peeps, pull up a chair for my first journal.  This is not my first grow, I have a few under my belt.  This is a stealthy cabinet grow that I will scrog 2-3 plants in 3 gallon smart pots all organic.  Vegging under a 2ft 4 bulb T5 I will top them then stretch um out, after a 4-5 wk veg with 24hrs continuous light, I will flower with my 250w HPS via cool tube courtesy of The Hemp Goddess.  I am growing Dutch Dragon by Paradise seeds.  So pill up a chair and enjoy! 

View attachment 2016-01-02 17.48.35.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-02 17.42.03.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-03 15.18.48.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 4, 2016)

Looking forward to following along with you.  Did you decide on your other strain?


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 4, 2016)

Getter done.Yehaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## mrcane (Jan 4, 2016)

O-Ya I;m Here.... all the best....


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi Hemp, Mr Cane, Weed hopper, Fog, I think I might put in Chocolope I love Sativas!  I'm using FF light warrior to seed and after that FFOF with some EWC, Azomite, epsom salts, guano.  I might do a tea somewhere in the middle, my name is Killertea for a good reason lol.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 4, 2016)

No problem Fog, ask all the questions you like.  That goes for everyone visiting as well, I love constructive criticism.  I'm a busy person so I will try and keep up with answers to questions as soon as I can.  Take care and stay safe!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2016)

HI Killertea,

Happy to follow your journal. Chocolope just sounds good.  Sound like you grow like me. Mojo for the grow.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 6, 2016)

Checked on the girls today, nothing yet Temps are between 78-80 ° F.  I have my axillary fan connected to a thermostat  to cycle on at 80.  I just picked up everything  for some super soil.  Once mixed I will let it cook for 30 days or so.  Half of the 3 gal smart pot will be super soil and the top half is just reg potting soil.  Watering with water treated with Epsom salts and molasses  only.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 6, 2016)

Killertea08 said:


> Checked on the girls today, nothing yet Temps are between 78-80 ° F. I have my axillary fan connected to a thermostat to cycle on at 80. I just picked up everything for some super soil. Once mixed I will let it cook for 30 days or so. Half of the 3 gal smart pot will be super soil and the top half is just reg potting soil. Watering with water treated with Epsom salts and molasses only.


 
i have never fed for the first 3 to 4 weeks. no need. feed already in soil. just ph. i like water at between 6.2 to 6.4. i use a hanna meter. very easy and do very well. sorry, but i dont know how much u know. i will be here too. also dont drop lights on them close for the first week. they are fragile. i killed a 4 day old by dropping light dn on top too close, too soon. almost cant go wrong with all the great u get here. goodluck!


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 7, 2016)

Thank you Grass hopper, I have a few grows under my belt mostly outdoor with only 2 successful indoor grows.  It has been years since I did anything so I'm reading and researching like crazy lol.  So after they sprout and fill out there cups I'm thinking I will transplant them into there 3 gal smart pots, wait 1 week to reduce shock then top them.  Anyone disagree with this idea?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 7, 2016)

should be about right, id also really wait on feeding them if they are just going to be transplanted, usually unless i have a heavy feeder the soil and occasional teas are enough to tide them over until they go into their flower pots and get flipped, or if im vegging them for a long time then they need something to tide them over till transplant, dont wanna over do it and hurt them, it takes a while for them to bounce back from a heavyfeed or overwatering... just keep that in mind, even in organics things can snowball quickly if yah go overboard


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 9, 2016)

I'm not in town, as soon as I get back I will check on them.  I hope they popped by now, my seed stock is like 4 years old, not sure how long they stay fresh.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 9, 2016)

good question for the group of experienced peeps in here.  Please look at my first picture with the light on above.  On top of the cool tube I made a real ghetto reflector, using sheet metal bent to curve with Mylar glued to it.  Should I continue with this or by an Econo Wing reflector like in the picture just to hack it and use the hammered aluminum for its better reflect ability. I found a local spot that has this Econo wing for 27 bucks! 

View attachment econowing.png


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 10, 2016)

On another note, lets talk about some soil!  I am going to mix up some super soil, I had to go with a local garden center for good potting mix.  I wanted FFOF but I saw the stuff they carried and was impressed.  Peat, perlite, guano, kelp, mycorrhizae, ect all the good stuff for only 8 bucks 1.5cu!  I'm adding earth worm castings, epsom salt, kelp meal, azomite, and I got this bag called "Earth Juice Rainbow Mix Grow" http://www.hydro-organics.com/site/products/fertilizers-dry/earth-juice-rainbow-mix-grow-j5020/  I just need some guano with high phosphorous for bloom.


----------



## bud88 (Jan 10, 2016)

Pulling up a chair....Green mojo to ya bro! :48:


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 10, 2016)

Thx bud88!  Yeah roll a fatty and chill for a bit!  Hopefully my girls pop soon, I only watered once, making sure I don't over water.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 10, 2016)

So I was busy today, finished up the super soil.  It's going to cook for 30 days, although its not exactly every ingredient Subcool uses separately.  I found that some bags of fertilizer had some of what I needed inside with many other ingredients as well.  We will see how it goes, time to roll a joint and put my feet up!  No beans popped yet, aghhh when i'm not sure, cross your fingers everyone.  Until then check out the new pictures, I got the DIY carbon filter up and connected to the lamp, just waiting for the in-line fan in a week I will connect it. 

View attachment 2016-01-10 16.51.40.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 11, 2016)

Hey Fog I have stored them in their original packaging never opened.  I had them in a box in the dark for about 4 years.  Yeah I think I will have to get that reflector, the hammered aluminum is always used so you don't get hot spots.  What do you think of my set up so far?


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 11, 2016)

I actually don't like alarms or detectors brings to much unwanted attention.  Even though I have my docs recommendation I never trust LEO's.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 12, 2016)

Ok so bad news, my soil continues to dry out and that's not a good thing lol.  I'm using just seed staring mix with some perlite.  I'm going to start over with new seeds asap, this time less perlite so I can retain more moisture.  Anyone have any other advice?  My temps are 75-80 and controlled via axil fan for high temps.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 12, 2016)

Great news! My ductch dragon sprouted but chocolope didnt.  I'm now going to sprout Larry OG fem so I have 2 plants.  Cross your fingers.  Time for a smoke!:joint4:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Jan 12, 2016)

Hey KillerTea, decent little setup you got going. 

Interesting homemade reflector you got there haha. I'm sure you would have better light efficiency if you bought that reflector you were looking at as opposed to the one you made. 

Dutch Dragon! Paradise Seeds!  :clap:  I've grown out their White Berry and Delahaze strains. My favorite breeder, quality genetics, good germination rates, always female on their feminized strains. Never had any problems with Paradise Seeds. Their White Berry seeds did come with at least 3 different phenotypes when I last tried them. One of the phenos produced big buds but little THC and another produced _massive_ amounts of sticky resin but small, compact buds. The third pheno produced good and with quality amounts of THC/Cbd, etc.

I might have missed it somewhere but do you germinate your seeds originally in a glass of water, paper towel or straight into the substrate?
Do you plant the germinated seeds in a small or big container? I've put seeds into small clay pots and come back and they are dried out. Stay away from clay, lol.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hey Fog!  Yeah man I got people I live with, not parents lol I'm old and falling apart lol.  Smoke alarm does nothing but alert LEO to your place, I'm legal and everything but I don't trust cops period! Lol. 

Hey Mental Patient!  I'm on a 5150 myself, can't seem to get out of this straight jacket.  Typing with my nose sucks, j/k.  I use the paper towel method of starting seeds, just the Chocolope I didn't I just buried it in soil bad choice lol.  They are in small paper cups for now, when ready they will go in 3 gall smart pots.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 13, 2016)

New picture of my Dutch Dragon! 

View attachment 2016-01-13 11.38.03.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks Fog! Cheers!


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 13, 2016)

Green mojo killer...


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks Powerplanter,:48: here take a hit!


----------



## powerplanter (Jan 14, 2016)

:48:


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hey Fog thanks for stopping by, my knee is messed up so I will try and post some up tomorrow.  Time for a bong hit!  CHEERS!


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 14, 2016)

Seriously?  Do you have a step by step instructions?  I cant take pills anymore just cannabis and a topical ointment would be great.  I will check out Google too,  thanks again!


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 15, 2016)

Update today, good morning everyone!  My Dutch Dragon is doing great.  I am watering every 3 days at this point, I like to let my soil get a little dry, after all it is a weed.  Here is a picture of her enjoy and stay safe everyone. 

View attachment 2016-01-15 09.31.05.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 15, 2016)

Now this is a grow journal. I can almost see it growing. Just messen wit ya Bro. Green Mojo my friend.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks WeedHopper! Cheers!


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 17, 2016)

So I have a Hurricane 4in inline fan to exhaust the cabinet.  It's crazy loud, I have been reading for weeks on how to quiet that little bastard.  My plan is to use insulated ducting throughout, my fan is hung with bungee cords and inside a rubber made storage container with a sleeping bag wrapped around it as best as possible.  Then I am building a DIY ducting silencer/muffler on the exit end of it.  Lastly I will get a speed control if I absolutely need to.  Did I forget anything?  Suggestions welcome!  I will post pics when I'm done.


----------



## bud88 (Jan 17, 2016)

The speed controller for the exhaust fan in my opinion is a must. As a matter of fact,  having two set at different speeds will make your life much easier because the speed of your exhaust fan will need to be different with lights on and off. 
Even in a heated room the temperatures can drop lower than you want them when the lights are off. At least this is what I see in my grow .....This is if you're not running a heater or a/c controlling your temps....
Believe it or not simply adding some duct work to your exhaust fan and putting the end in a cardboard box will quiet things down quite a bit.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 17, 2016)

Thanks bud!  Which brand should I get?


----------



## bud88 (Jan 17, 2016)

I currently use the Active Air controllers but you might look into one that has a temp probe that can be set to come on at a set temperature if they aren't too pricey for you.. The HydroGalaxy is around $80....where as the Active Air is under $20. I tried to post a link but I'm using my phone and for whatever reason its not letting me do so.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 17, 2016)

I have a temperature controler that I can use, I would have to plug in that to the speed control then into the fan then into the power strip lol doesn't sound to safe but it could work I guess.  I do want to keep my temps at 80 deg max and having it cycle on/off would help my noise issue as well not being on a full 12 hrs.  

Here is a picture of my DIY ducting muffler/silencer not my design found it online.  What should I wrap it with to absorb sound?  I have seen commercial brands with an egg crate foam mattress topper material and I have seen house wall insulation but not good reviews on sound deadening ability.  Throw me your advice peeps.  Oh one is 4in diameter and the other is 6in fyi. 

View attachment 2016-01-17 15.15.43.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 17, 2016)

I need a material that will handle the heat which isn't much from a 250w lamp but still worth being cautions.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 17, 2016)

So this is the Phresh filter silencer, it looks like egg crate foam mattress topper material. 

View attachment 136765.jpg


----------



## bud88 (Jan 17, 2016)

I just turn the volume of the TV up.....lol.....
A friend of mine added a few feet of ducting to the fan and stuck it in a box full of packing peanuts... quieted it down nicely. If anyone uses this method remember to tape the ducting to the box or you will blow packing peanuts all over your grow...


----------



## mrcane (Jan 17, 2016)

Mojo On the little one!!!!!


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 18, 2016)

Thanks Bud and Mrcane!  I have my T5 about 1-2" from the top of the baby.  Temps are consistent 76-80 depending on outside temps.  I love when its so cold outside, its easier to control temperatures! So I picked up this bud from a local dispensary, it smells like rotten fruit at times, very citrusy.  It must be a sativa dom strain, It got my heart racing like a SOB lol.  I made the mistake of smoking a fat bowl at night, up for hours reading lol.  The dispensary called it Tangelo.

I will finish the silencers/muffler soon, I found an app for my phone to turn it into a decibel meter.  This will help big time when you try out different sound deadening material.  I'm just not sure what the max temp the air will be when it exhausts my light?  Knowing that temp I can choose a material safe enough to not spontaneously ignite. 

Can I get a volunteer to do me a favor?  Take an accurate temp reading at the exhaust of your light. Thx


----------



## sunakard2000 (Jan 18, 2016)

well you are making a silencer/muffler... you do NOT want this right next to your light, place a few feet of ducting running outside of your tent from you light, then attach the muffler on the end of that, assuming you have your tent set up so the fan is outside pulling air from inside the tent and pushing it out and through your muffler... with a few feet of ducting the heat wont matter at all... my exhausted air only comes out about 5* hotter then the temp inside the tent, so like 85-90~ ish... which isnt enough to harm any padding inside a muffler with a few feet of ducting between it and the light


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey thanks Sunakard2000!  I'm going to use an old sleeping bag or quilt I have in the garage.  I like to re purpose stuff rather than throw it away.  Cheers, pic to come soon!  Stay safe peeps!


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 18, 2016)

Here is what I have so far, I had an old quilt that I decided to re purpose for my silencer/muffler.  I wrapped it around the sheet metal, thick enough to put on the 6in/4in reducer.  Tell me what you guys think.  I will check my decibel meter when it's operational to see its effectiveness.  On another note, great news!  The Larry OG popped!  Yuppie! 

View attachment 2016-01-18 11.33.08.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-18 11.33.27.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 18, 2016)

FYI I will be covering the outside of the muffler with a 6in sheet if lockable ducting, but that will have to wait.  Cheers!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice,,,but what ya gonna cover up with now. Lol


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 18, 2016)

Hey WeedHopper, glad you asked lol.  At the hardware store in the hvac area they have ducting slit down the middle.  You cut the ducting the the desired length then with a special tool crimp both ends to wrap around the muffler.  It's not my design, I found it online. I will post a link if I can find it.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 18, 2016)

Here it is WeedHopper 

http://buymarijuanaseeds.com/community/threads/diy-inline-fan-muffler.138045/


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 18, 2016)

I was joking wit ya Little Brother about the Blanket you had used.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 18, 2016)

Oh now I get it WeedHopper lol I was stoned, that went right over my head lol.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 19, 2016)

I have decided to return my 4" Hurricane fan, at only 171cfm I would rather just by the 6in fan and lower the cfm's with a speed control, I have heard this a lot.  I think I will hang it by a bungee cord and let it hang in rubbermade container.  The container will contain insulation of some type, haven't decided on what to use yet.  Pictures once i'm done.  Cheers!


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 19, 2016)

Hey everyone here, take a hit!:48:

I love sativas so much, I love the heady high I get while checking out the stars.  I hope in the future I can have the outdoor space to grow a few good sativa monsters.  I can't afford the hash at the dispensary so this will be nice to get some ice water bubble!


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 19, 2016)

Ok so my silencer/muffler is done, my Larry OG is doing great!  Cheers! 

View attachment 2016-01-19 15.22.46.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-19 15.22.21.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 20, 2016)

In case someone wants to know the cost of my silencer/ muffler.
1. 2x 6-4" reducers 8 bucks total
2. Sheet metal roll for inside= 6 bucks
3. Outer ducting sleve = 6 bucks
4. Insulation= free
5. Duct tape= free
6. Total cost= stupid cheap!


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 20, 2016)

Check out my super soil!  Gnarly fungi web going on. 

View attachment 2016-01-20 13.06.54.jpg


View attachment 2016-01-20 13.09.15.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 21, 2016)

Trying  an idea I have stuck in my head to make my cool tube cooled independently so that I can flow a small amount of CO2 inside.  It's a 4in no hub coupling, I'm going to use a cut off wheel to remove the corners then shove the fan inside the neoprene insert and tighten it.  The other side will be a section of 4in pvc, this is where I will connect my ducting. 

View attachment 2016-01-21 15.17.43.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 21, 2016)

Side view, this will look awesome when done. 

View attachment 2016-01-21 15.23.50.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 22, 2016)

My Dutch might die, don't know why.  The Larry OG is doing great. If I only have one plant I might use a 5 gal pot instead if 3 gal.  Pics soon to come.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 25, 2016)

Update, no more 4in fan upgraded to a 6in that I will control with a speedster.  It's inside a rubber made container full of insulation to muffle noise. 

View attachment 2016-01-25 17.41.15.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ventilation system is done, thank you to everyone for there advice. 

View attachment 2016-01-29 11.38.18.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ducting silencer/muffler 

View attachment 2016-01-29 11.41.05.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 29, 2016)

So my decibel meter is from an app on my phone, no insulation is runs above 80 decibels and finished it doesn't go above 60!  Damn mission accomplished!  Cheers!  Time to roll a fat joint!


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 30, 2016)

So I was thinking I would develop some negative pressure with my 6in fan.  I dont have a hole drilled in my cabinet for intake.  I have some cracks in the front where the 2 double doors are mounted and I figured that would be ok, unless you guys think I should drill a 4in hole.  Thanks again.


----------



## Killertea08 (Jan 31, 2016)

Terrible news!  Both babies died and I have no Idea why,  went out to the cabinet to give them a little water and they were dead!  I'm really stumped.


----------



## Killertea08 (Feb 1, 2016)

My temp probe was not in the correct location i'm thinking.  It was in the corner of the cabinet and not directly were the plant was.  So I'm thinking the temp was to high, darn!  Time to pop more beans, which sucks because they are expensive!


----------

